# What's your favourite game nobody played?



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Sometimes the best games in the world are completely overshadowed by the hype and flash of big name games, and as a result, nobody buys them. But I'm sure everyone here has played a few games that most people have never heard of. So what's yours?

Mine is the Shadow Hearts series. Probably my favourite RPGs ever.


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

Gothic 1 & 2. Both were made in Germany so coverage was small over here in North America. Overshadowed by games like the Elder Scroll series. The first one came with awkward controls (which are fine once you are used to them) which put off people trying out the game. Gothic 2 is awesome in every sense, but with it's expansion, it is very difficult. There is always an incentive to explore in these games. You'll often come across creatures you aren't strong enough to kill, making you wondering what's past it. It really puts an emphasis on the "zero to hero". You'll look forward to each level up and every new weapon you find.

Immersion is great in these two games. You really feel part of the game world when you are playing. The first game, you start out as a prisoner with nothing but the clothes on your back. You have to make a name for yourself in the prison camps. When starting out, people will not stop to stab you in the back just to make some money. As you do things, you gain respect that you can really feel. Character interaction is great. The people you talk to aren't just random NPC's that you will forget after you do their quests. You will grow to like and dislike the people you interact with. Quests aren't one sided either. You can choose to let a thief go for some money, or you can turn him in for some respect. An example of this is in the mine. You come across a slacker who openly admits to slacking off. You go to the guard and can turn him in, thinking the guard will appreciate your help. Instead, he yells at you: "The only thing I hate more than slackers is a traitor.". It's a complete twist on most quest based games where quests and objectives are very black and white on what needs to be done.

The atmosphere is great. From walking through a forest carefully to avoid getting jumped by a wolf from exploring the busy city. The city really feels alive. In one part of town you can hear a priest preaching to the crowd. It's interesting to talk to the townsfolk and hearing the priest go on in the background. 

Right now you can get the first 3 Gothic games from steam for $20,, while buying them individually would cost $40.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Shadow Hearts is definitely up there but only the first two games in the series.

Other games that come to mind:

- Grandia
- Legend of Legaia
- Skies of Arcadia
- Dark Cloud 2
- Mega Man Legends 2


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Armored Core - Awesome mech game series. Lots of customization in each, though like many Japanese games there are quite a few and many are really too similar (like if the games are DLC for the previous games).


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Genetic Garbage said:


> Shadow Hearts is definitely up there but only the first two games in the series.
> 
> Other games that come to mind:
> 
> ...


I thought the 3rd game was just as good as the first two. Maybe not quite as good as Covenant, but still really fun.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Demon's Crest, Hagane, Xenosaga trilogy (not really obscure, but I feel it never got the recognition it deserved. Episode 1 is a brilliant game and the best JRPG ever imo.)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Bahamut Lagoon.
Treasure of the Rudras.
Sacrifice.
Vagrant Story
System shock 2


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Great topic!



shadowmask said:


> Hagane


^Haha nice, Hagane is pretty amazing. More games should feature infinite backflips.



Genetic Garbage said:


> - Grandia
> - Dark Cloud 2


^Great games, the both of them! The photo-driven invention system in Dark Cloud 2 is one of my very favorite mechanics.

- Teppoman 2 (quite possibly the bestest 2d action game of all, it's free and you should play it)
- Drill Dozer
- Ninja Five-O
- Metal Storm
- Adventures of Lolo
- Aerobiz Supersonic
- Metal Warriors (specifically the multiplayer)
- Space Station Silicon Valley
- Tomba
- Ape Escape 2
- Breath of Fire: Dragon Quarter
- Psychonauts/Brutal Legend


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I remember Silicon Valley. Incredibly fun game. I also really like Chaos Legion, even if only for the music.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Gladius, for the original Xbox, PS2, and Gamecube.


----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)

Strife (PC)
Forsaken (PC Version)
Battle City (NES)
The Third World War (Sega CD)
Captain America and the Avengers (Sega Genesis version)
Tempest 2000 (Atari Jaguar)
Super Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back (SNES)
Ninja Gaiden 2 (NES - I doubt this is an obscure title)


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

vandal hearts 1 & 2 from playstation and the 3rd one on xbox 360. very bloody tactical rpg series. setting up my archers to snipe while dealing the most damage from on top of things and at a distance leaving them weak for my knights to roll in and slaughter them. i loved it!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Captain Commando arcade game, so cool but apparently no one liked it


----------



## Watson (Apr 30, 2012)

Baten Kaitos (GCN). The boss battles were great.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

_*FRUIT MYSTERY*_


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Arcane said:


> Super Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back (SNES)


I recall the Super Star Wars trilogy being pretty popular back in the day. I received it for my 11th birthday, as a matter of fact.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

darkfall online.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I thought the 3rd game was just as good as the first two. Maybe not quite as good as Covenant, but still really fun.


 I prefered the story, characters and atmosphere in the previous games.

Some more games:

- Starshot: Space Circus Fever
- Beyond Good and Evil
- Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon / Goemon's Great Adventure
- Klonoa: Door to Phantomile / Lunatea's Veil


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

papaSmurf said:


> - Breath of Fire: Dragon Quarter


I have given up on it back in 2003 due to the difficulty. I'd probably try it again but I don't have it anymore.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Glue said:


> EVO: Search for Eden


I never though i would see this game mentioned. Great game.



FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Captain Commando arcade game, so cool but apparently no one liked it


I like this game too. It's better than the Snes version in my opinion.



Genetic Garbage said:


> - Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon / Goemon's Great Adventure


I'm glad someone else is a fan of this game.

Here's a few more:

Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth.
Anachronox.
Heretic 2(that game is a blast to play)
Clive Barker's Undying.
Giant: Citizen of Kabuto.
Tron 2.0(maybe?)
Sanitarium.
Rune.
Rival Schools.
The Last Blade 2


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

eternal sonata!


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Indigo Prophecy 

There are some games I played when I was younger that I can remember what they were but I can't think of there names.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Brute Force on the original xbox. Awesome co-op and couch multiplayer shooter.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

Grandia (My favourite RPG of all time!)
Blasto (Gotta love Phil Hartman and his voice acting)


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Way Of The Samurai-- 1 
Way Of The Samurai 2- (Rare)
Samurai Western (rare)


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Psychonauts.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Apr 21, 2012)

Secret Of Evermore for the SNES, loved the music


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

Some really great games mentioned here so far. Here's a few off the top of my head:

Sword Master - a side-scroller for the NES, with its main difference being that the battles are more strategic. Think of it as something like an 8-bit Dark Souls.

Spelunky - PC game made by Derek Yu. It has a following in the indie scene, but it hasn't gone any further than that. It's an incredibly fun game, sort of a cross between a platformer and a roguelike. It's also completely free and open source so there's no excuse not to give it a go.

Steambot Chronicles - an open world mech JRPG.

Holy Invasion of Privacy Badman! What Did I Do To Deserve This? - Aside from having the best name of any video game ever, this was a pretty cool little dungeon designing game. Kind of hard to explain.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Zombies Ate My Neighbours is still my favourite game of all time, and still never mentioned.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

When Persona 4 first came out no one played it *got it over a year ago* now it seems like everyone seems to be into it, especially since the anime aired =___=

The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky is also excellent. Can't wait for the next installment to come out too.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I should also mention Terranigma. I played that in 2009 and I thought it was really fun. I didn't realize until later just how deep that game actually is, especially for a SNES game. Too bad it was never released in North America.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

luceo said:


> Sword Master - a side-scroller for the NES, with its main difference being that the battles are more strategic. Think of it as something like an 8-bit Dark Souls.


Comparing it with Dark Souls is a very appropriate analogy. Sword Master is brutally difficult, and all about memorizing enemy attack patterns. And it looks cool, too. It has a very grim, Castlevania-esque vibe to it.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

WhoDey85 said:


> Indigo Prophecy
> 
> There are some games I played when I was younger that I can remember what they were but I can't think of there names.


i heard the original was actually called Fahrenheit, and it was like an uncut version of Lost Prophecy. lost prophecy lost me when the aliens showed up, otherwise a good storyline.

my vote would be Cosmo's Cosmic Adventure.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Some of the games mentioned here I wouldn't exactly call obscure, but maybe that's just me. A lot of them were pretty popular at the time they came out. Maybe not mainstream popular anymore, but known among fans of the genre.

I'm going to go with Destiny of an Emperor, one of my favourite NES RPGs and one I rarely see anyone mention these days.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Vanquish on the xbox 360 is one from recent memory.


----------



## Andreth (Oct 31, 2011)

WhoDey85 said:


> Indigo Prophecy
> 
> There are some games I played when I was younger that I can remember what they were but I can't think of there names.


Indigo Prophecy was amazing. Always wondered why it wasn't more popular. Some other games that come to mind:
Psychonauts. I'm betting the title had something to do with its lack of popularity, maybe people didn't know what kind of game it was.
Not sure if this was popular or not but tales of phantasia on SNES when I played it it was awesome. Never got to finish it but I was really impressed by how good of an RPG it was.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Grand Prix 2 & 4
Live for Speed
Rfactor


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

rgrwng said:


> i heard the original was actually called Fahrenheit, and it was like an uncut version of Lost Prophecy. lost prophecy lost me when the aliens showed up, otherwise a good storyline.
> 
> my vote would be Cosmo's Cosmic Adventure.


Fahrenheit was the original title in Europe where the game was developed. It was changed to Indigo Prophecy to avoid confusion with the film Fahrenheit 9/11. Also, the game had to be censored to avoid an adult only rating. Apparently in Europe none of this is a problem.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Team Buddies for the PS1


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

JustThisGuy said:


> *Loaded* is a little forgotten gem for the PS1.


This game has good music.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Holy ****, I just remembered Blast Corps for the N64. I haven't thought about that game in years...and on that note, Mischief Makers. Mind=nostalgia'd


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Charizard said:


> Psychonauts.


Oh, if that counts then that. It frustrates me to no end that we can't get a sequel. That's modern gaming...

I guess Okami might fit along that line. Really awesome game that sold poorly - murdered Clover Studio.

Heheh, Galerians... does watching someone else play it count? Rainheart, I'll never forget you.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The games don't necessarily have to be obscure. Just overshadowed compared to all the big name releases. Examples like Call of Duty, Resident Evil, or Final Fantasy which are all big name games. You can find many games in similar genres that don't get talked about as much, for example, Shadow Hearts being similar to Final Fantasy because they are both RPGs, but not talked about because it wasn't very popular. If you asked a random gamer on the street about it, they might never have heard of it.


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Pocky and Rocky

The Twisted Tales of Spike McFang


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Mario is Missing. Not sure how many people actually played this, but I know it's widely hated on, so I doubt it's widely played.

I actually got this game when I was really young. I played it all the way through and beat it. Funny how a game like this that people would rather vomit acid on is a huge part of childhood nostalgia for me.


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Mario is Missing. Not sure how many people actually played this, but I know it's widely hated on, so I doubt it's widely played.
> 
> I actually got this game when I was really young. I played it all the way through and beat it. Funny how a game like this that people would rather vomit acid on is a huge part of childhood nostalgia for me.


I also finished Mario is Missing. It was fun and educational.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Kingdom Under Fire : The Crusaders / Heroes.

Awesome franchise which didn't catch up with the AAA xbox titles around the time. Shame.

Well, the new one is around the corner so :b


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> *Vigilante 8* was pretty damn fun. Didn't play the second. Though, now that I think about it, I feel this one was kind of recognized.
> .


sweet memories right there dude. The Bin man dude was my favourite. :b


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Notus said:


> Team Buddies for the PS1


freaking awesome game :b


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

Castlevania SOTN


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

How recognized are the Shin Megami Tensei games? I just got Nocturne in the mail and might start it sometime this week. I hear many people talk about the Persona games, but it doesn't seem like anyone talks about the other ones.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> How recognized are the Shin Megami Tensei games? I just got Nocturne in the mail and might start it sometime this week. I hear many people talk about the Persona games, but it doesn't seem like anyone talks about the other ones.


With the possible exceptions of the Dark Cloud series and Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door, Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne was my favorite JRPG of the PS2 era. It's a tad linear, and there's a _lot _of grinding for experience points, but almost every other aspect of the game is so good that it's easy to forgive such minor faults.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

JustThisGuy said:


> Ah, yes, poor Rainheart. He was the easiest boss. So easy to figure out.
> 
> Never played Galerians: Ash. Need to.
> 
> Sucks that happened to Clover, but they got a sequel for the DS, and team wnet on to make Bayonetta and El Shaddai: Ascension of the Metatron. Also, what's this God Hand I keep seeing in PSN? Do you know if it's fun?


I haven't gotten a hold of any of them yet, unfortunately. Within the year I expect to get my hands on Okamiden.

I remember God Hand, vaguely... but I never played it. I remember it as a kind of brawler - seems like it got even less press than Clover's previous games. It got decent positive reviews.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Unreal Tournament 1999.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Logan X said:


> Sanitarium.


^Great little adventure game!

Wario Land is another one of my secret favorites.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> Is there a place I can download Sweet Home.


NES Emulator: http://www.coolrom.com/emulators/nes/45/Nestopia.php
Sweet Home Rom (Translated): http://www.coolrom.com/roms/nes/3419/sweet_home.php


----------



## takenimpulse (Nov 14, 2010)

Duke Nukem: Zero Hour

Sweet Home is definitely a great survival horror game.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> Also, what's this God Hand I keep seeing in PSN? Do you know if it's fun?


It's been ages since I've played this so I may be wrong about some of the following. It's weird. Definitely a very esoteric sort of game, so there's a good chance you won't enjoy it. IGN, for example, thought it was terrible. It's a brawler with a strange story that makes no sense, but acts as a bit of parody of other brawlers. It's very silly and over the top. The battle system involves building combos out of individual attacks. There's plenty to choose from, which makes it fun coming up with your own unique style and all. It's also a pretty hard game and gets harder as you perform better (of course, rewards increase too). Oh and there's chihuahua racing.

The closest comparison I can think of to God Hand is probably No More Heroes but less otaku, if that helps.


----------



## rawfulz (Oct 14, 2011)

Body Harvest (N64)
Chameleon Twist (N64)
Glover (N64)
Beetle Adventure Racing (N64)
Monster Truck Madness (N64)
Heart of Darkness (PS1)
_*
*_


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

*Killer 7* by Suda51 (GC)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Glue said:


> That's my favorite ps1 fighting game. Great game


I used to own it on ps1 but i somehow lost the cd. I played it at the arcades quite a bit too.
My favorite team was the baseball guy and the teacher.



papaSmurf said:


> ^Great little adventure game!


Yeah, it's a unique point and click game. Good atmosphere.

I still remember that guy bashing his head/face on the wall :lol


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Kerbal Space Program


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

: D


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Alundra 2


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

easy prince of persia: sands of time


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Sacrifice.

Best. Game. Ever.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I've heard about Sweet Home for a while now. Going to have to check it out when I get the chance. Isn't it like a survival horror/RPG hybrid? That could be pretty sweet.


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

Ultima 7: The Black Gate and Ultima Underworld, both from 1992.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Disarray said:


> *Killer 7* by Suda51 (GC)


My boyfriend loves this game for the PS2.

I haven't most of these games mentioned in the thread. :lol I should talk to my boyfriend about it. They have very good sounding names.

I guess these aren't as popular as a lot of games:
Divinity II: The Dragon Knight Saga
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning

I love RPGs.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Sega Bass Fishing in the arcade, 1 & 2. I had the highest scores. -_-


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Kirby Tilt and Tumble for The Gameboy Color...such a classic game but I have no idea if anyone else has ever played it :stu lol


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Shadowrun for the 360.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Linlinh said:


>


I used to be a big Hamtaro fan.

Just sayin


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Quest 64 and Rocket Robot on Wheels


----------



## dracial (Feb 22, 2012)

How about:

Drakenguard(ps2) 
The Legend of Dragoon(ps1)
Geist(gc) 

Anybody play them? They are really fun but never heard them talked about.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, "relatively" speaking, I'd say the 'Vietcong' series (on PC).

At that time, fast 'Unreal Tournament' type FPSs were all the rage. No-one could be bothered with a historic game where they had to crawl through the jungle or tunnels. It wasn't as bad as a Tom Clancy game, but you had to exercise caution, or be ambushed/walk into a booby trap.

No-one ever wanted to play it at LANs etc. I love a lot of Vietnam films etc, and it really encapsulated the spirit of Platoon Or Apocalypse Now (minus the psychological/arty weird ****). The characters were great, and they even had an Aussie medic in Vietcong 2 which was a thrill!


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Even though this game is from last year, it's one that I don't think many people have played: Shadows of the Damned.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Alien Virus, old DOS point and click game. I miss those type of games.










Though there is a new one: The Walking Dead!  Played the first episode. It's a bit short but I like it.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Swords and Serpents.

Every other first person RPG for the NES was almost unplayable. Heck, even the SNES first person RPGs were pretty bad. But, despite being wildly difficult in a few places, S&S is much more accessible. The only real problem with S&S was the password system which was not only cumbersome, but didn't actually save your game; it saved the progress of your characters weapons and experience points, and you had to remember a code for all four party members. It was really made to be beaten in one afternoon.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I just remembered one. Somewhere lodged in my mind this just popped out.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

The tony hawk games on PS1/PS2 i loved them but everyone else was just like, meh.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

@Luke I played them remember ;


----------



## Hewigi (May 4, 2012)

Tony Hawk games had the best soundtracks, ever


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Ninja Gaiden. R.C. Pro AM


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Did not get the recognition it deserved






+


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

erasercrumbs said:


> Swords and Serpents.
> 
> Every other first person RPG for the NES was almost unplayable. Heck, even the SNES first person RPGs were pretty bad. But, despite being wildly difficult in a few places, S&S is much more accessible. The only real problem with S&S was the password system which was not only cumbersome, but didn't actually save your game; it saved the progress of your characters weapons and experience points, and you had to remember a code for all four party members. It was really made to be beaten in one afternoon.


I remember playing sword and serpents.

I tried the snes first person games like eye of the beholder and dungeon master but i hated the controls. I never got very far. It's too bad because the games themselves are good.

Anyway, the only game of that genre i could play was Arcana. Great game and good tunes too.


----------



## Nikabar (Dec 16, 2005)

Any game made by spiderweb software like Avadon or Geneforge 5.There's not much of a market for them because they're all old old school RPG computer games and people can't get pass that.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I've played Kirby's Tilt and Tumble, Quest 64, and Drakengard. I think Quest 64 gets a bad rap, actually.

I've played Bastion too, but I'm not sure it's a game that nobody's played. From the game site I buzz about it seems like everyone brings it up. But what do I know.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Cubivore


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

CeilingStarer said:


> Well, "relatively" speaking, I'd say the 'Vietcong' series (on PC).
> 
> At that time, fast 'Unreal Tournament' type FPSs were all the rage. No-one could be bothered with a historic game where they had to crawl through the jungle or tunnels. It wasn't as bad as a Tom Clancy game, but you had to exercise caution, or be ambushed/walk into a booby trap.
> 
> No-one ever wanted to play it at LANs etc. I love a lot of Vietnam films etc, and it really encapsulated the spirit of Platoon Or Apocalypse Now (minus the psychological/arty weird ****). The characters were great, and they even had an Aussie medic in Vietcong 2 which was a thrill!


I played that. It was great! Loved the tension and sound effects.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I love FPS and was brilliant at Ghost Recon multiplayer, but I kid you not, I have played more than too much time of this...


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Resonance of Fate.
A truly legendary game!

But because of its steep learning curve most just wrote it off as a bad game, when in reality it is yippie-skippy!
Neater-skeeter!
Awesome-possum! :b

Oh, and in case anyone wants to watch the video review:


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Children of Mana


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

I freaking loved this game as a kid.. not much people i knew played it. they were all playing other crap like metroid


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Skyloft said:


> I loved that game too, first gba game actually.


I restart it every once in a while, its still fun


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon.....the weirdest game, but I just couldn't stop


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Skyloft said:


> I know it's somewhat popular/well-known, but when I was in primary school, people only played the original Crash Bandicoot and Warped. So many hours my sister and I spent on that game alone. Every weekend haha.


AHHHH crash bash!!!! Totally played that man. Favourite games were the polar bear fights, the tank fights, and the flying saucer bumpers =]


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

LordScott said:


> I freaking loved this game as a kid.. not much people i knew played it. they were all playing other crap like metroid


Metroid is _crap_?


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

"Freedom Fighters". Soulful music, dramatic combat, story was enough. The sewers stole my heart heh. It had this wistful, diaphanous, agonizingly hopeful atmosphere that you could listen to and not hear where one sound/voice became a different one, like fire..hope from hopelessness, like that quote from Marx: "the hope of a hopeless situation" or Kaliayev: "there is beauty in this world". 



 



 



 



 I used to count the number of fighters increasing, and the ones who set their tents and burning dustbins like isolated candles on the surrounding tiers of the sewer platform, like the birth of a sun. In the central column of the Brooklyn rebel base there was this small garden or growth out of the sewer platform. When I started playing it at 13 it captured my own spirit at the time, real sentiments for that game lol.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Omikron: The Nomad Soul
Best game ever created in my opinion, it was so ahead of its time that it was on 3 CDs when every other game was on 1. A rare gem.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

LordScott said:


>


These days I prefer Fire Emblem, but oh man, I played this to death back when it came out. Never finished it though.


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

andreiuca said:


> Omikron: The Nomad Soul
> Best game ever created in my opinion, it was so ahead of its time that it was on 3 CDs when every other game was on 1. A rare gem.


o.o That actually looks pretty cool. I'll try that out sometime.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

erasercrumbs said:


> Metroid is _crap_?


i ment it in a figurative sense...........................................................................................


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

now this game you definetely havent played... its relativelty rare.. but can still find it at gamestop.. it was pretty good but crazy


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

One of the best shmup out there, yet not that many people played it.






Blade Runner. Point and click at it's best.






Legend of Mana.






Dark Messiah


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

King of the Monsters






McDonald's Treasure Land Adventure


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I forgot that I had sampled this game recently






Awful title, but a pretty fun game. It's biggest flaw is that it is way too hard.


----------



## Younique (May 6, 2012)

I agree with Resonance of Fate. I finished that game 11 times to unlock and complete the hardest difficulty. I love Tri-ace games


----------



## jgentle (May 23, 2012)

dracial said:


> How about:
> 
> Drakenguard(ps2)
> The Legend of Dragoon(ps1)
> ...


Rose was such a cool character


----------



## PWTC (Mar 12, 2012)

The Yakuza series. Hardly anyone, outside of Japan, plays these games and Yakuza 3 and 4 are easily 2 of my favourite games for the PS3, Also the Spiritual successor to Shenume for the Dreamcast which is one of my favourite games and the yakuza games definitely have the same feel to them.










Fantastic story, great gameplay with tons of stuff to do with many sidemissions, and minigames ranging from karaoke to colosseum fights and a detailed city to explore. I don't know why people don't play these games :/


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

has anyone played conker's bad fur day? i wish they had a computer version


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Conker was the man!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Kaylee23 said:


> has anyone played conker's bad fur day? i wish they had a computer version


Oh wow, I COMPLETELY forgot about Conker. I played both the gameboy version and the N64 version when it came out.

The gameboy game kind of sucks, but it was okay back then. I never beat it because it was too frustrating.

When the N64 game came out and I rented it, I was so surprised by all of the swearing and references to alcohol and sex. I felt so mislead, but I enjoyed it a lot. They were supposedly going to make a sequel, but Microsoft canned it after Rare got acquired by them. I've visited the the original creator's twitter (name is Chris Seavor) and he's funny as hell.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Order of the Griffon for the Turbo-Grafx 16 system, a _game system_ that nobody played on either. Very engrossing at the time and also scared me quite like no other game really did.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Oh wow, I COMPLETELY forgot about Conker. I played both the gameboy version and the N64 version when it came out.
> 
> The gameboy game kind of sucks, but it was okay back then. I never beat it because it was too frustrating.
> 
> When the N64 game came out and I rented it, I was so surprised by all of the swearing and references to alcohol and sex. I felt so mislead, but I enjoyed it a lot. They were supposedly going to make a sequel, but Microsoft canned it after Rare got acquired by them. I've visited the the original creator's twitter (name is Chris Seavor) and he's funny as hell.


Man I would have loved to have seen a sequel to that game.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lmatic3030 said:


> Man I would have loved to have seen a sequel to that game.





CrimsonTrigger said:


> Oh wow, I COMPLETELY forgot about Conker. I played both the gameboy version and the N64 version when it came out.
> 
> The gameboy game kind of sucks, but it was okay back then. I never beat it because it was too frustrating.
> 
> When the N64 game came out and I rented it, I was so surprised by all of the swearing and references to alcohol and sex. I felt so mislead, but I enjoyed it a lot. They were supposedly going to make a sequel, but Microsoft canned it after Rare got acquired by them. I've visited the the original creator's twitter (name is Chris Seavor) and he's funny as hell.


I WISH they did. I saw a play through of it on youtube and it made me :clap all the way through.


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

I've been playing the hell out of Spellforce. I never heard of it until I came across it in a steam game recommendation. It's sort of like Warcraft 3, but has more emphasis on building up your character.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> @Luke I played them remember ;


Yea i remember them the tony hawk games always had a great soundtrack.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

Einhander, Grandia(PS1)
Skies of Arcadia, Powerstone 1 & 2(Best brawler imo), Chu Chu Rocket(My favorite multiplayer)(DC)


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

theJdogg said:


> Einhander, *Grandia(PS1)
> Skies of Arcadia*, Powerstone 1 & 2(Best brawler imo), Chu Chu Rocket(My favorite multiplayer)(DC)












Some of the best JRPGs ever, imo.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I really don't know many people who have played this...


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

The Thing. Great horror game. Sequel to a horror movie by the same title from 1982. I think monsters in it inspired necromorphs in Dead Space game.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm going for The Lost Crown. A british indie point-and-click adventure game_ in black and white_.

<insert hipster meme here>


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm going to officially give Shadow Hearts Covenant the status of being my favourite RPG of all time, maybe even my favourite game ever. From the New World was a great game, but Covenant has an excellent storyline that pushes it beyond the boundaries of what makes a game good. Very rare that any game can do this for me.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Downhill Domination for PS2


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Teppoman 2 is very probably my favorite game from the past five years or so:








theJdogg said:


> Einhander, Grandia


Great games, the both of them! The original Playstation has a ton of hidden gems.


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

My favorite games (that no one remembers) include the following:

Anvil Of Dawn (Developed by DreamForge Intertainment in 1995, a first-person fantasy RPG: single-player only)

http://www.mobygames.com/game/anvil-of-dawn

Chronomaster (Developed by Capstone Software & DreamForge Intertainment in 1995, a third-person sci-fi adventure game, based on the design of deceased sci-fi novelist Roger Zelazny and his partner Jane Lindskold: single-player only)

http://www.mobygames.com/game/chronomaster

The Summoning (Developed by Event Horizon Software in 1992, a top-down isometric perspective fantasy RPG: single-player only)

http://www.mobygames.com/game/summoning

Veil Of Darkness (Developed by Event Horizon Software in 1993, a top-down isometric perspective horror RPG/Adventure hybrid: single-player only)

http://www.mobygames.com/game/veil-of-darkness


----------



## Kanon (Sep 14, 2012)

Favourite game of all time will hands down always be Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne. I've never done so much research and 'math' ie fusions over a single game. In fact, I just love the whole Shin Megami Tensei franchise. My Digital Devil Saga file save is my proudest, due to having maxed everything (noise hunting, oh god) and beating the Demi-fiend straight up (survived 3 Gaia Rages; finally beat him on the 11th try). 

The Kingdom Hearts franchise is my second favourite, but only because I really love Disney. I mean really really. Of course, KH is in no way obscure, so it doesn't really fit into this thread.

Following that, I have to say that the Shadow Hearts Trilogy is my third favourite of all time. I love the Judgement Ring. Can't help it. It's an addicting game with amazing characters and an even better story (especially Covenant). Besides, I just love Yuri <3


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

Tennis . . .'nuff said.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

geepeeone said:


> Tennis . . .'nuff said.












Ah, a classic.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Kanon said:


> Favourite game of all time will hands down always be Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne. I've never done so much research and 'math' ie fusions over a single game. In fact, I just love the whole Shin Megami Tensei franchise. My Digital Devil Saga file save is my proudest, due to having maxed everything (noise hunting, oh god) and beating the Demi-fiend straight up (survived 3 Gaia Rages; finally beat him on the 11th try).
> 
> The Kingdom Hearts franchise is my second favourite, but only because I really love Disney. I mean really really. Of course, KH is in no way obscure, so it doesn't really fit into this thread.
> 
> *Following that, I have to say that the Shadow Hearts Trilogy is my third favourite of all time. I love the Judgement Ring. Can't help it. It's an addicting game with amazing characters and an even better story (especially Covenant). Besides, I just love Yuri <3*




Covenant really is an amazing game. I have never in my entire life played an RPG that made me feel so strongly for the characters. The best games out there can make you laugh and cry at the same time.

The trilogy also has my favourite battle system ever, even though Covenant was kind of easy to break sometimes, haha.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Clive barker's Jericho is the only one I can think of, its ending was in preparation for a sequel too so its annoying to not find out what happened


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Planetside, first true MMOFPS, played it off and on since it was in beta 2002 or 2003, it's just endless fun. Now Planetside 2 is in beta and it's way cool :clap

Another one I liked was Homeworld, the graphics were amazing for the time period.


----------



## SummerFruits (Sep 14, 2012)

*Simon the Sorcerer 1*
I don't know if nobody played it, but with Chris Barrie as the lead voice actor, I feel certain that not _enough_ people played it.


----------



## Ven (Aug 20, 2012)

Shadow of destiny,rule of rose, persona 4, valkrye chronicals, shinmagami tenshie or how ever you spell it....im really a big fps gamer but i like the quirky games too


----------



## dragons09 (Nov 18, 2008)

Haunty said:


> Planetside, first true MMOFPS, played it off and on since it was in beta 2002 or 2003, it's just endless fun. Now Planetside 2 is in beta and it's way cool :clap
> 
> Another one I liked was Homeworld, the graphics were amazing for the time period.


I've been playing the Planetside 2 beta and my god is it the most epic MMO I've played. I wonder what awesome things I missed out in the first one


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

It even got an award on Gamespot:

"Best Game Nobody Played 2011"


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I had a PS1 and all my friends had Nintendo 64's so I couldn't play Mario Kart 64. I played Crash Team Racing. Now that I look back at it( I now own a 64 because I wanted to play some of those old games so I bought it last spring) Crash Team Racing was a much better game than Mario Kart 64. It had more tracks, more characters, unlockable characters and more items. Nobody seemed to like it except for me.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

I think im going to have to dust of the old trusty PS1 and get some oldschool gaming done after reading through this thread


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Army Men: Sarges Heroes 2 for the Nintendo 64


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

battleclash metal combat for super nintendo, u had to use that awesome scope gun thing:









oh lawd the nostalgia!!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

bg09 said:


> battleclash metal combat for super nintendo, u had to use that awesome scope gun thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always wanted a Super Scope 6, but it's kind of tough to find a working one. I want to play Yoshi's Safari!


----------



## Jaf (Sep 21, 2012)

Fatal frame series!! Noone seems to play it from where I live..


----------



## Buddy900 (Apr 9, 2012)

Team Buddies for the PS1. It's an extremely rare game and not very well known, but it's still my favourite PS1 game.


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> It even got an award on Gamespot:
> 
> "Best Game Nobody Played 2011"


i need to play this so badddd


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

pancakepowder said:


> i need to play this so badddd


I cannot reccommend this game enough, especially if you're a fan of the Ace Attorney series.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

Lets see...

an MMO called Tabula Rasa. That game was the ****. I'll not go into details, but I'll say I still think its better than any MMO currently out there now. 

And... A game called "Enslaved: Odysee to the West" (or something.) I'm not actually sure if nobody played that, but i know it wasn't popular.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

No more heroes 1/2 and Madworld, two of my favourite games. Not sure how popular they were in terms of wii games but aside from nintendo's own I think most wii games are looked over.

Also Shadows of the Damned.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I just got Lollipop Chainsaw at Bestbuy because once again, they were having such a great sale that I could not resist. It was $20 here in Canada. I haven't played it yet, but I think I will enjoy it when I do eventually get to it.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I liked the Soul Reaver and Blood Omen series, yeah I guess they most likely were popular but no one I knew played them, I just loved the story dialog and setting.

(And yeah, Zombies Ate My Neighbors was a great snes game, I even recently bought it online for the Wii, my bro & friends never wanna play it though but I do have the Pyramid of Fear soundtrack on my ipod. )


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Legend of Legaia... definitely one of the most underrated RPGs ever imo


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

it would be good if they remade the original Mother


----------



## mario8 (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow its so sad that I know every game you guys mentioned XD Anyway (oh and Sanitarium was genius, btw!) .Humm... lets see.. this one is not too old, but it was very underrated. Its called "The indigo prophecy" (or "Fahrenheit", depending in your region). Not the prettiest of games, but it was VERY nice. Also. Who can forget the likes of:

"Phantasmagoria" (1-2), "Harvester order of the harvest moon", "Clive Barker's Jericho", "monkey island", "day of the tentacle" (its not Japanese lol!), "commander Keen", "Indiana Jones and the fate of Atlantis", "Dune 2", "Z", "Another world (plus "flash back)", "Blood" (an old FPS), "Eco Quests 2", "psycho pinball", "golden axe".. I.. can give you many wonderful games which nowadays seem like ancient history, that only "old time" gamers even know about.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

"Let me **** your father!"


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

MOH 2010. Barely anyone plays it on multiplayer anymore, though enough do to make it rad. Give it a go. 

Duke nukem forever as well. Don't listen to what the pro reviewer narcissists say. If you liked the 3d one from back in the day this game is a blast. 

Blood 1 on DOS creams doom and wolf 3d btw. Look it up.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

shadowmask said:


> Demon's Crest, Hagane, Xenosaga trilogy (not really obscure, but I feel it never got the recognition it deserved. Episode 1 is a brilliant game and the best JRPG ever imo.)


Yeah, I was going to say the Xenosaga trilogy also, I really liked it. Unfortunately a lot of mishaps happened behind the scenes, so what was supposed to span about 6 games, was condensed into 3. I don't know anyone who's played it, liked it, or even heard of it. But I know people know what it is, again, just never met anyone xP


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah, I was going to say the Xenosaga trilogy also, I really liked it. Unfortunately a lot of mishaps happened behind the scenes, so what was supposed to span about 6 games, was condensed into 3. I don't know anyone who's played it, liked it, or even heard of it. But I know people know what it is, again, just never met anyone xP


I briefly played the very first one last year, but kind of lost motivation over the long cutscenes it had. Not to say it was a bad game, but that I have trouble getting into RPGs like that.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't know of anyone else that played The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall, which is definitly one of my favorite games. Most people seem to have started playing the series from either Morrowind or Oblivion.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

MrQuiet76 said:


> Legend of Legaia... definitely one of the most underrated RPGs ever imo


I remember that game! I never got to finish it 'cause my file got corrupted... Sad


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

Tex Murphy: Under a Killing Moon

Star Trek: Klingon Academy (This game included Christopher Plummer in the cast and was a prequel to Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country)

Star Trek: Birth of the Federation


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I briefly played the very first one last year, but kind of lost motivation over the long cutscenes it had. Not to say it was a bad game, but that I have trouble getting into RPGs like that.


Yeah, it's very much a story-telling game. I personally don't mind those, but the annoying part is between where you were and all the cut-scenes, you don't have a lot of save-points, and it can kind of go on. I get weird about my save points, haha. I've had too many incidents where I've had to do things over because of games freezing, shutting down, or dying and having to start wayyy back.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

It would be untrue to say that _no one_ played Soldiers of Fortune (aka 'The Chaos Engine' on the Amiga). But it's definitely fallen by the wayside these days.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Shadow of the Colossus and its' prequel Ico - They're not that old and weren't unpopular, but I feel like they're both epics that people forget about too often. Though I hear both are coming out on the ps3 so perhaps that will change.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Phantom Fighter (NES)









Arkista's Ring (NES)









Samurai Shodown (SNES)









Soul Blazer (SNES)









Hogs of War (PS1)









Odin Sphere (PS2)







(not sure if this counts, I don't know how many people actually played it)


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

One called Primal on the PS2. One of my favourite childhood games, but no-one's ever heard of it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

DiceOfDiscord said:


> Shadow of the Colossus and its' prequel Ico - They're not that old and weren't unpopular, but I feel like they're both epics that people forget about too often. Though I hear both are coming out on the ps3 so perhaps that will change.


You're a little late for that. Both of them came out on PS3 a year ago, haha.

The Last Guardian is apparently never coming out, at least at the rate it's going now.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

identitycrisis said:


> Arkista's Ring (NES)


I came *this* close to listing Arkista's Ring. It's like Zelda 'n Pac-Man mixed together!


----------



## Monnet (Sep 17, 2010)

Space Quest I-VI


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Grand Prix 2


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

Metalunatic said:


> I don't know of anyone else that played The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall, which is definitly one of my favorite games. Most people seem to have started playing the series from either Morrowind or Oblivion.


I had it, it was great, really immersive and deep and pretty hard if i remember... looking at the ingame map of daggerfall there were so many many locations... everyone used to call bullsh*t when i told them how expansive the game was.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

virtua tennis three


----------



## BlackCanvas (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## BlackCanvas (Oct 7, 2012)

^ Croc series as well....


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously. I think I may have just found my new favourite game ever.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

*Sacrifice*
This game being overlooked is one of the biggest shames in video game history. It's absolutely gorgeous, has incredible gameplay, and it's enthralling, atmospheric, intense, difficult, genre-mashing...it's just...perfect. Unfortunately it is almost impossible to get running properly on Windows 7, at least the last time I tried.






*Shadow Man* 
My second favorite game of all time and one of the most atmospheric ever made. It's chilling and incredibly addictive. You're too scared to delve into this creepy world but it keeps dragging you back anyway. The only games that are this dark and unsettling today are survival horror games, but those are becoming less and less scary. Just look at what happened to Resident Evil.






*No One Lives Forever*
Very funny game, one of the last great single-player FPS games IMO. Lampoons the Bond-style spy movies in a witty and entertaining way with awesome gameplay to boot


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Supertux!!!


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Heavy Rain

It's an interesting story...

Basically depending on your actions in the story determine the consequence and the ending....mine had a sad ending...

But it.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Battle Realms, Primal


----------



## Magnus (Jul 1, 2012)

Hotel Dusk: Room 215 for the DS.


----------

